# OVDP RRSP RRIF Sample statement requesting an extension



## masiddiqui (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am Canadian citizen working in USA on H1B visa.

I did not report my Canadian registered retirement savings plan (RRSP) and registered retirement income fund (RRIF) with US Tax return as I was not aware of this requirement.

So now I am participating in OVDP announced by the IRS on January 9, 2012. 


Please refer item # 54 on following page.
(Please replace [DOT] with . to open following link)

www[DOT]irs[DOT]gov/Individuals/International-Taxpayers/Offshore-Voluntary-Disclosure-Program-Frequently-Asked-Questions-and-Answers]Offshore Voluntary Disclosure Program Frequently Asked Questions and Answers

I need to send "A statement requesting an extension of time to make an election to defer income tax" along with other documents.

Does anyone have a sample letter for the same or any guideline on what to write in this "statement requesting an extension of time to make an election to defer income tax"?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards.


----------



## masiddiqui (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/Inte...rogram-Frequently-Asked-Questions-and-Answers


----------

